# High capacity definition



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Can anyone provide me with an actual definition to the term high capacity.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

alterego said:


> Can anyone provide me with an actual definition to the term high capacity.


Soon it will mean more that one.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Anything larger than what is allowed by the state of California.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Any magazine that is the same capacity of that which is used by the military.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Any magazine that scares politicians, reporters, Democrats or skirts.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

what ever they choose to make it . As already said it will soon be one. then none


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Anything with higher capacity than a percussion or "Flinchlock" muzzleloader pistol or rifle.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

alterego said:


> Can anyone provide me with an actual definition to the term high capacity.


The total amount of marijuana that you can smoke at any given time


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is an invented term that politicians redefine at their pleasure. Kind of like Lucy, Charlie Brown and the football.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

High capacity is what I buy. If it's not high capacity then I usually will not buy the magazine.

It's like porno........you know it when you see it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

High Capacity Magazine; Made up term by the liberal mentally ill agenda driven media to scare the sheeple.

The correct term for a magazine that carries 30 rounds is "a 30 round magazine". The correct term for a magazine that carries 10 rounds is "a 10 round magazine". And so on...


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

One and then none about covers it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Anything over ten is the liberal "Lifesaving number". Five if you are Canadian. In Tennessee trying to stuff two 100 round drums in one mag well is pretty high.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I believe it is any firearm that can hold 10 rounds in a magazine and only the magazine.
or a shotgun that can hold over 8
so no 9+1=9 in the mag 1 in the chamber=10 mag only.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> High capacity is what I buy. If it's not high capacity then I usually will not buy the magazine.
> 
> It's like porno........you know it when you see it.


that sir does not answer the question, now does it.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> that sir does not answer the question, now does it.


It really doesn't matter the definition unless the government is labeling them for a ban. The number can change, it is what you want to call it otherwise.

My original response was meant to b humorous.

Have a great day !


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

High capacity = a capacity greater than normal. Since all the AR-15s I see around me come standard with 30 round mag, I guess that would mean 31 rounds.


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

According to the flyer I received from the Sportsman's Warehouse Father's Day Sale
The "Ruger AR556 AR15 Semi Auto Rifle $599.95
- Standard (full) capacity magazine will be supplied with rifles in nonrestrictve states."

Standard capacity magazines hold 30 
High capacity magazines must be those drum magazines I've been seeing. I saw a 75 round drum for the AK, I'm sure they have them for the AR. They seem a might clumsy but I guess everyone needs a few, especially if your. Don't forget about dad this year


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

To me high capacity is anything more than the weapon designer designed as the standard issue magazine (standard capacity). If it was designed for a 50 round magazine (P-90) or a 100 round magazine (Calico Arms) anything that fits the gun which has the ability to accept more rounds than the standard capacity magazine is high capacity. Anything less than the Standard capacity is a restricted capacity.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> To me high capacity is anything more than the weapon designer designed as the standard issue magazine (standard capacity). If it was designed for a 50 round magazine (P-90) or a 100 round magazine (Calico Arms) anything that fits the gun which has the ability to accept more rounds than the standard capacity magazine is high capacity. Anything less than the Standard capacity is a restricted capacity.


Yeah but you're not running for re-election. You can't be with that definition.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I believe the Ar15 came with a 20 round mag when it was first introduced.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> I believe the Ar15 came with a 20 round mag when it was first introduced.


The XM16 came out with a 20 rounder. The Military Requirement for the 30 round magazine didn't start until around 1968 or 1969. The M16 A2 was always issued with a 30 rounder. Almost every AR these days is sold with a 30 rounder, unless you live in a communist state then it is 5, 10 or 15. My Colt Sporter was bought with two 5 rounders and a 30.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

My MAK90 came with 5 round mags from Norinco. That's high capacity compared to my H&R single shot.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My C308 came with a 5 round magazine. It sucks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> My C308 came with a 5 round magazine. It sucks.


My Savage .17 HMR also came with a 5 rounder. Pain in the buttocks.


----------

